# Is a 3.5mm Stereo Plug/2 RCA Plug Cable right one gizmo to pc?



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it this one from monoprice? http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2

Does walmart, radioshak sale them cheap?


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

tdog said:


> Is it this one from monoprice? http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=10218&cs_id=1021804&p_id=665&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Does walmart, radioshak sale them cheap?


Man, I must have twenty of those. RatShack does have them cheap. I got a decent one for my iPod/ Macbook Pro, but it doesn't really make a helluva difference.


----------



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Kevin R said:


> Man, I must have twenty of those. RatShack does have them cheap. I got a decent one for my iPod/ Macbook Pro, but it doesn't really make a helluva difference.


Thanks Kevin, I will go to ratshack for one.


----------

